# Hot mud batches



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

I want to hear how some of you work efficiently. 
When I am working with HM I have 3 buckets, 1 with water that holds my mixer, 1 for actual mixing then maybe a smaller bucket for fresh water. 

After I mix a batch I put the mixer in the water and spin to clear it, I use up my stuff and clean everything in the bucket holding my mixer. I keep a nylon "quickie" brush that works great. 
I repeat as I go until I am done. At this point I can dump the dirty water from the mixing bucket and deal with the sludge at the bottom. 
Is that as good as it gets?


----------



## Agility (Nov 29, 2013)

Hot damn I was just thinking about this. Can't wait to hear someone with a better system.


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

Thats pretty basic. Universal set up.


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

I like the bucket to hold the mixer, 1 gallon water jug to hold water, then 3 or 4 others to mix in.

Helper mixes while you apply. You can clean up with the dirty water the mixer hangs out in. I like this way because you never stop and you don't have to leave the room until you're done.

Works for me, anyway.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

It gets much better than this...

When you sub it out.


----------



## Philament (Dec 9, 2014)

I was hoping to find a magic bullet in this thread, but I do pretty much the exact same as you. One little thing I find helps a bit is using a bucket trowel to scoop the mud out of the bucket. Seems to be the most efficient means of getting all of the mud out to start mixing the next batch without clumps.


----------



## D.E.P.S. (Aug 3, 2013)

Pretty much what I do.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Tom M said:


> I want to hear how some of you work efficiently.
> When I am working with HM I have 3 buckets, 1 with water that holds my mixer, 1 for actual mixing then maybe a smaller bucket for fresh water.
> 
> After I mix a batch I put the mixer in the water and spin to clear it, I use up my stuff and clean everything in the bucket holding my mixer. I keep a nylon "quickie" brush that works great.
> ...


Same system here. If I just have a couple patches, I will use one bucket as mixing water and wash water while mixing pan by pan.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Well it is what it is then.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

That's about as good as it gets. My wash bucket never gets cleaned out...not unless the guy at the land fill wants it.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

If i'm using 45 or quicker I always mix in the pan. Saves the cleaning steps with buckets and mixers. I don't feel it takes me very long to get it mixed in the pan. Granted I am usually doing small bathroom jobs by myself. Not setting any records.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Spencer said:


> If i'm using 45 or quicker I always mix in the pan. Saves the cleaning steps with buckets and mixers. I don't feel it takes me very long to get it mixed in the pan. Granted I am usually doing small bathroom jobs by myself. Not setting any records.



That is going to be too slow for me even doing a bath. And you probably end up with a thick mix. I run into hassles when I try to get all three coats on and sanded 1 day. I end up leaving a ridge that I cant feel with my hand and doesnt sand easy but shows up n the prime coat.

I changed to 2 coats HD then skim over with Lightwieght and wait till tomorrow. Lately I am using AP to skim. The lighter stuff can be too soft at times.


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

For mixing in the pan, i like to use the mini paint stirring paddles on the cordless. Fast, easy smooth mud


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

illbuildit.dd said:


> For mixing in the pan, i like to use the mini paint stirring paddles on the cordless. Fast, easy smooth mud


Thats an idea, I have a small paint paddle but even that is too big. I will look out for a smaller one. Pan mixing would be useful to me for patch repairs.


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

I mix my hot mud in a cut in half 5 gallon bucket/The half size bucket makes it easier to get a 3" kfnife in there and scrape the corners and sides.I hate crumblies in my mud.Keep another 5 gallon bucket with clean water and a sponge.When my mud gets close to how I want it a take the wet sponge and drizzel a little water in it to get it just right..Another 5 gallon bucket for the mixer.
If I need a little for a repair I just mix it on my hock.Wht the hells a mud pan?:clap:


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

mako1 said:


> I mix my hot mud in a cut in half 5 gallon bucket/The half size bucket makes it easier to get a 3" kfnife in there and scrape the corners and sides.I hate crumblies in my mud.Keep another 5 gallon bucket with clean water and a sponge.When my mud gets close to how I want it a take the wet sponge and drizzel a little water in it to get it just right..Another 5 gallon bucket for the mixer.
> If I need a little for a repair I just mix it on my hock.Wht the hells a mud pan?:clap:


What's a hock? :laughing:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

blacktop said:


> What's a hock? :laughing:


The center section of the back leg of a pig, delicious smoked.


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

blacktop said:


> What's a hock? :laughing:


Hock= part of a pig Hawk = a big bird
I'm lost again.I actually do own several pans but rarely use them and was bored and just trying to stir the pot.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

mako1 said:


> I mix my hot mud in a cut in half 5 gallon bucket/The half size bucket makes it easier to get a 3" kfnife in there and scrape the corners and sides.I hate crumblies in my mud.Keep another 5 gallon bucket with clean water and a sponge.When my mud gets close to how I want it a take the wet sponge and drizzel a little water in it to get it just right..Another 5 gallon bucket for the mixer.
> If I need a little for a repair I just mix it on my hock.Wht the hells a mud pan?:clap:


I have also used an old kitchen mixer paddle in the cordless. One of my guys used to have a pair and he gave me one. Not sure my wife would be on board now if I took one of hers.


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

Had one of my guys (apprentice type) show up the job one day with one of these:
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Workforce-5-Gallon-Helix-Paint-Mixer-HM5HD/202251543?N=5yc1vZc5bkZ1z0sv1q
I explained to him that I had a pile of mixers in the trailer but he insisted I try it.It made the smoothest,creamiest hot mud ever.Get's in to the corners of the bucket well to.I bought one the next day.


----------



## icerock drywall (Aug 16, 2012)

this works ...dust less but I put it in the garbage


----------

